# The Missing 2AA Headlamps



## Bolster (Jun 10, 2011)

My opinion (worth what you paid for it) is that manufacturers are missing out on a market niche, not making more 2AA "up front" (ie, no battery pack behind) headlamps. 

2AA could be giving us bright, long-lasting light comparable to what an 18650 can produce, but with common cells that are nearly idiotproof. Form factors would be slightly larger than 3AAA and very similar to 4AAA lights. 

Some would argue that any 2AA up-front light is too heavy, but they could easily be made in the 4-5 oz range. The 2AA Pixa, one of the few 2AA LEDs that exists, is often referred to as "big" and "clunky" at 5.5 oz. The Petzl Micro incan was 5 oz. The PT Quest incan...don't know, seems to be out of production. Pretty sparse field, though. 

What say you? Do you miss the _almost_ nonexistent 2AA up-front headlamps? Or is it just me?


----------



## cave dave (Jun 10, 2011)

I miss it, the Petzl Micro and PT Quest were my very first headlamps. With the effcienceis we are getting these days 1AA is the most viable option. 

Spark, and Surefire have 2AA designs in the works.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 10, 2011)

I think there should be a few more just for the sake of variety. There's no need for every manufacturer to offer the same thing.

On the other hand 4 AAA and 2 AA offer the same power unless I'm missing something...6 wH. I'd rather put in two batteries with cold fingers than 3 or 4 AAA's. Given the battery sag of alkalines however I would imagine that 3 batteries is better than 2 in that regard.

The extra weigh might not bother some but it would bother others. It's true that headlamps were heavier in the past and they still were workable however that's not a great marketing slogan  They were dimmer and used batteries faster in the past too. We do have lighter choices now 

If one was well designed and as light as it could be I'd probably try one especially if it started on low


----------



## Ediblestarfish (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't miss them at all. The fully integrated 2 AA lights I had didn't work well with a single headband unless you have it on a helmet or hat to keep it from slipping, especially if you're jogging, or hoofing it down a rocky slope. Much worse if you needed to angle it down, and it stuck out further, increasing the leverage (and shakiness) so it would slide down easier. They also put more pressure on my forehead, which would start to get a bit sore after a couple nights of hiking and camping.

The ones with the battery pack behind my head, with the top strap that spread and balanced the weight I did not mind.

Also, with the latest LED advancements, I have plenty of run time and brightness at medium and low levels to go 2-3 nights of use on a single AA with my new Zebralight H51w.

I used to have to run a 4 AA incandescent to get as much light, with worse run times, so my ability to be satisfied with a single AA headlamp may just be my sole opinion.


----------



## vtunderground (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree. My GPS takes two AA batteries, as does my camera. Most of my flashlights take even numbers of AA batteries. Why can't my headlamp?

(Dear Princeton Tec, If you make a 2xAA Eos, I will buy it. Probably several.)


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 10, 2011)

Fenix said it was going to market one. Heck even has photos with an ETA but was never sold. Darn shame.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone know offhand the weight of AA versus AAA?

2AA versus 3AAA?

I had a file with stats - dimensions, weights, etc. - for all the common cell types, but I seem to have misplaced it. I'm too lazy to search for all that info if someone here knows it offhand.

I'm thinking that 2 lithium AA cells don't weigh too much, maybe close to 3AAA alkalines or NiMH cells.

.


----------



## Chongker (Jun 11, 2011)

I think one of the variants of the Saint Minimus that Surefire is meant to come out with is a 2AA format. Still looked quite sleek, but I was less interested in that than the higher CRI Vision variant.


----------



## Genes (Jun 11, 2011)

This is exactly why I modded two old Ray O Vacs AAs with boost drivers and XMLs. My GPS, radio and headlamp all now use AAs.


----------



## Bolster (Jun 11, 2011)

What about the Spark SD-5, a 2AA (and possibly 2x14500) all flood headlamp on the drawing board. Manufacturer says “output just like ST6-500CW.” That would imply a high of 500lm for 1.4 hrs?! Of 150 lm for 8 hours?! Now THAT's what I'm talking about.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think 2AA would be great! I like the idea of longer runtimes! If it could use 14500's then that would cut the weight a bit. Maybe they could build one that when adjusted/tilted only the bezel/emmitter moved similar to a Lenser h7 to keep the added leverage down too?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 12, 2011)

*No more 3xAAA*

From a weight/size POV
AAA alkaline-11.5 grams (data.energizer.com) 34.5 grams + hardware to hold 3 cells
AA lithium-14.5 grams. 29 grams + hardware to hold 2 cells
It looks like AAx2 is the direction to go.

I wouldn't mind a design with a well secured, adjustable front light (no bouncing, etc.) with two remote cell storage locations. (on each side of the head)
It could be made 'ruggedized' with aluminum storage for the cells, or 'economical' with plastic/composite.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: No more 3xAAA*



MichaelW said:


> From a weight/size POV
> AAA alkaline-11.5 grams (data.energizer.com)
> AA lithium-14.5 grams.
> 34.5 grams + hardware to hold cells
> ...


 
It would be 31.5 using 3 AAA lithium batteries however. There is also a difference in size potentially making for a bulkier headlamp.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: No more 3xAAA*



MichaelW said:


> From a weight/size POV
> AAA alkaline-11.5 grams (data.energizer.com)
> AA lithium-14.5 grams.
> 34.5 grams + hardware to hold cells
> ...



Thanks, MichaelW.

That was the point I was trying to make, but wasn't certain about respective cell weights from memory. (I was too lazy to look up the weights.)

Increasing the battery capacity while saving a bit of weight would seem desirable to me.

Possible downsides:

1. Using 2AA may give up a little efficiency to a 3AAA setup by using a boost converter rather than a buck converter, but that loss could be minimized with a slightly more expensive converter.

2. Slightly bulkier cells could mean a bulkier headlamp, but this could be minimized with clever design. BD Storm uses 2AA but in pics it still looks like a fairly small headlamp.

.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: No more 3xAAA*

Actually,the Black Diamond Storm is a 4 AAA headlight.(Not 2AA).


----------



## ringzero (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: No more 3xAAA*



AMD64Blondie said:


> Actually,the Black Diamond Storm is a 4 AAA headlight.(Not 2AA).




Ooops - meant to point out the Petzl Pixa, not the BD Storm.

Thanks for the correction.

.


----------



## Ent (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: No more 3xAAA*

Hi

Agree fully that 2AA is a missed market. Taking rechargeables as a guide the MAH for four AAA is 4000 MAH while two AA is 5400 (Sanyo high power batteries) bit less of a contest with the Enveloop batteries but still better. Size probably much of muchness to four AAA as mentioned. Many ways to mount the batteries. BD Storm style in the unit or as with the Brunton L3 with low line battery packs (that uses four but one would do the trick or even lower line but with single AA compartments. As for output well the Jetbeam RRT0 V5 shows what can be done with one AA let along two. Two beams would be handy. One flood and one like the RTT0 V5 (yes in case it is not already obvious I love that torch!) Be good to have the ability to run both as one would light your feet and immediate area and one to do the distance. Both could run of common dimmer with ability to run one independently or both beams.

The issue I have been having is looking for headlamp that has AA for compatibilty with other electronics and both a good broad flood and spot along with common-sense dimmer feature. Excellent light control systems exist on the RTT0 V5 and Saint. I am rapidly accumulating yet another generation of headlamps looking for the perfect one. Last time it was Apex Extreme, Corona, Quad, EOS and Brunton L3 with the Corona winning out. This time it is the Saint (full system), Zebralight (AA and CR123A versions), and Black Diamond Storm plus a few torches. The buy and see is an extremely expensive selection process but it not until you use something that you understand what works for you. Wish I would have found this forum earlier.

I understand the high end companies such as Surefire zeroing in on CR123A for dealing with one battery chemistry but people outside USA will find such fuel very rare and expensive. AA gives access to all but L-ion chemistry plus the ability to travel without running foul of lithium and l-ion not been allowed to fly on passenger aircraft (one of the most mishandled stuff-ups in Australia ignoble occupation health and safety history) while alkaline and NiHM have as yet no restrictions (but give them time).

I can not but help notice that a lumen war has broken out but Saint have settled on 100 lumen as has the BD Storm with Storm winning on the tint. Be nice to have 200 lumen power but the beauty of 2AA is higher power can exist and helps bridge the gap with 18650 solutions. I get the feeling with high end power a lot of weight is been directed into heat sinks disguised as indestructible alloy bodies.

Anyway just my thoughts and hopes.

Cheers


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: No more 3xAAA*

I think 2xAA would be good for the general consumer market, but for flashaholics, I don't think they'd be that popular. Too heavy and bulky frankly. And with the kind of efficiencies that good headlamps have, like the H51w, and that most people don't use high for general use, 2xAA is simply overkill. If you want more output and run time, 18650 makes more sense.


----------



## Bolster (Jun 14, 2011)

*But I Want Overkill!*

I hear ya, Bowzer, but...are you sure the enthusiasts wouldn't want the 2AA overkill? I would think the enthusiasts would go a little nutso over 2AA performance in an efficient light...this upcoming 2xAA Spark is being pre-advertised as “output just like ST6-500CW," which is an 18650 light. Regarding weight, I often will strap on two of my ZLs for more light, and it doesn't seem much of a compromise when I need "more longer" light. And frankly I like the idea of no Lithium Ion on my forehead. 

I guess we can just wait and see what happens when both SF and Spark release their 2AA lights in the near future. If they wither on the vine, then 2AA was a bad idea. If they become the rage...well, if they become the rage HERE on CPF we can't conclude much of anything regarding their commercial success,I guess. There's a large gulf between your typical CPFer and your average consumer.

The big drawback I see to 2AA isn't so much the weight as the form factor and how you tilt the light up and down. Easy with 1xAA, but 2xAA is more challenging, with ratcheting mechanisms, or oversize cylinder for rotation (like the upcoming 2AA spark); basically all the same issues that the 3AAA and 4AAA lights have to deal with.


----------



## Ediblestarfish (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

Oversize, heavier headlamp units have been the bane of my outdoor experiences--they just don't work well on a single strap headlamp. Less bulk, less weight is always preferred, and a 2AA light needs to have convincing advantages to make it worth using for me.

I personally do not need more light outdoors with night adjusted vision using my Zebralight H51w on medium L1. It runs for about 10-12 hours at that rate, enough for 2 nights. But since I frequently turn it down even more to medium L2, I can get 3-4 nights out of just 1 battery. High is blindingly bright, and I only use it for emergencies when searching a wide area for something I dropped. A 2AA light doesn't offer much advantage in my usage pattern there.

_But_, a nice, long throw, wide oval shaped flood with a consistent beam might be nice. That can consume lumens like no tomorrow when you want it to reach out a decent distance. More for a high CRI, neutral white light. I can see a use for a 2AA light in that type of scenario. That's sort of like wearing a shaped-beam automotive road light on your head.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

I think Ediblestarfish has probably hit on a pretty good reason. Most amateur/occasional users really don't want a heavy 2-part headlamp. It means a harness rather than a single headband, extra weight, etc., etc. 

Think SF Saint vs. Minumus. I have the Saint battery pack, but to be honest I would sooner carry an extra cell for it than have the extra weight and straps on my head; so I just use the Minimus configuration. 

If I was a fireman or caver, or had to wear a helmet for some reason, it would be a different matter. I'm really just thinking of occasional users - people who go off for a weekend camping, or need a headlamp for changing a flat tire, cooking their night-time BBQ or whatever.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*



DM51 said:


> I think Ediblestarfish has probably hit on a pretty good reason. Most amateur/occasional users really don't want a heavy 2-part headlamp. It means a harness rather than a single headband, extra weight, etc., etc.
> 
> Think SF Saint vs. Minumus. I have the Saint battery pack, but to be honest I would sooner carry an extra cell for it than have the extra weight and straps on my head; so I just use the Minimus configuration.
> 
> If I was a fireman or caver, or had to wear a helmet for some reason, it would be a different matter. I'm really just thinking of occasional users - people who go off for a weekend camping, or need a headlamp for changing a flat tire, cooking their night-time BBQ or whatever.


 
Yes, exactly. I hate having an extra battery pack to deal with, either on the strapping itself, or separately worn on the waist; that is my absolute least favorite configuration for a headlamp. I can deal with an external pack on the strap, but not off the strap.

I use a two-fish block to mount my Q123^2 to the top of my helmet for biking, and I also have a mount for my H51w under my visor as well. My point though, is that even when wearing my bike helmet, I still want self contained units instead of dealing with external battery packs of any sort. 

I feel this way too about lights on my bike itself. I commute regularly on my bike, and I need something I can pull off quickly and easily, and put back on easily as well, to prevent theft. Any kind of external battery pack just makes it that much harder. And, with LED lights as bright as they are these days, I don't see why an external pack is necessary except for those situations where you want extremely long run-times. My Q123^2 is brighter than most aftermarket dedicated bike lights, even with external battery packs, like most NiteRider systems. I've made people's jaws literally drop when I blow away their single emitter NiteRider with my Quark, that costs a third of the price.


----------



## Bolster (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

Looks like there's a growing trend away from battery packs as lights get more efficient. Look at the recent survey...notice _how many_ people currently own battery-pack style lights, and _how few_ plan on purchasing another pack light in the future. It's a striking contrast. 

My issue with battery packs is: I can't crawl around with them easily. They're either gouging into my hip as I crawl, or making a lump at the back of my head, meaning I can't easily rest my head on the ground, or smoothly rotate my head while lying down, which is a must. Not to mention tangling cords snagging on exposed nails & etc. 

Of course, a pack's not being proposed in this thread...just the opposite...my question is about up-front aka "integrated" 2AA options. 2AA shouldn't be "oversize," particularly when compared to ubiquitous 3AAA and 4AAA lights sold everywhere. 3AAA can be contained in a box of about .90 cubic inch. 4AAA in about 1.2 cubic inch. 2AA also 1.2 cubic inch. Not much of a difference. .3 cubic inch at most. We know the reason for the many AAA lights...no boost converter needed, cheaper to manufacture. But for upscale manufacturers, so little offered in the 2AA range seems to be missing an opportunity for bright, long run lights that don't need a battery pack. I would consider multi-hundred lumen, and shift-long runtimes at high brightness, to be plenty compelling reasons for one more AA!

As is always the case with headlamps, usage determines what is considered "good." I can see how a night jogger or backpacker would not want a 2AA...for them, the extra weight of one cell up front would make the beam bobble more. But for me, crawling around in attics and crawlspaces, wearing a helmet already, NON-adapted vision and no way to adapt (due to daylight outside & halogen lights used for work) the longer runtime and brighter light of a headlamp that's 1AA larger in size would be well worth the tradeoff. 

Petzl recognized the long-runtime 2AA need of working lights, but didn't get the execution right. I had such high hopes for the Pixa, but it just doesn't deliver on lumens (and it could, with an efficient emitter!). I hope that other manufacturers consider the needs of "working lights" in addition to "recreational lights." Not taking anything away from recreation, but most people on this board think of headlamps as devices for walking about at night (me included, when I do that). But there's a whole world of work-users out there, who could easily wear a slightly larger 2AA light for non-vigorous (ie, not jogging) work-style activity. I'm staking my hopes to the 2AA Spark, which I wasn't even aware of, when I posted originally. And I'm also watching with anticipation for the rumored 2AA SureFire. 

So my original post was somewhat uninformed...it does in fact look like manufacturers are catching onto the need for 2AAs, after all. One's already out, and two are on the drawing board. Where's Zebralight's 2AA option?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

It is a shame Fenix's 2AA headlamp once advertised vanished into oblivion without even a wimper. I would love to see a well orchestrated 2AA headlamp for both a higher output and longer runtime on a respectable medium level with a low that is decently bright enough to have on using for idling but not a super (~1 lumen) low.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm surprised that there are so few headlamps in one sense and so many in another sense and yet not much variety.

There is Surefire, Fenix, Spark, Zebralight, Petzl, BD, PT and a few others.

Surefire has one entry (or two depending on how you look at it).
Fenix has limited headlamps as well.
Spark and Zebralight seem to have similar products with Spark offering more high output options (I think).
Petzl, BD, and PT each offer one or two fully featured products and a whole string of lesser products. All fully featured products are similar to each other with something missing from each of them.

There still really isn't a lot of choice. You would think there would be a least one company that had a product line that included every possible choice.

It would be great for a headlamp to be like a DELL  You go to the website and pick your housing, emitters, interface, optic and battery configuration


----------



## tedh (Jun 14, 2011)

It does seem particularly odd there are very few good 2AA headlamps, as this form factor was very popular not so many years ago. The Petzl Micro, an REI lamp or two, and Princeton Tec, to name a few I recall. They were all comfortable enough. With LEDs instead of incandescents, you would think the sizes could get even smaller. 

I can see how 2AA appeals to a more "industrial" user, while 1AA to a more recreational. The recreational user wants less bounce, and more comfort, and is willing to switch out a battery if the light starts to dim. The professional user needs to have a constant light for 10 hours, and can't afford the interruption of swapping batteries. It's a gross generalization, but I think it explains the design of the Pixa, both in battery choice and lack of a high output mode. 

Ted


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 14, 2011)

I wonder if the switch came with the LEDs. Incan has bulbs that match the batteries. LEDs don't. There's the form factor of AAA's of course in not sticking out as much resulting in thinner headlamps that don't stick out as much and less sag from 3 batteries instead of 2 (alkaline).

I'll bet it's not much more complicated than that. Cheaper drivers and no great demand from consumers either way. Headlamps aren't as prevalent as flashlights anyway and many people just treat them like a commodity (flashlights as well to a degree).


----------



## Bolster (Jun 14, 2011)

Totally agree with Ted and Bryan posts above. Yes, Ted gets it: The industrial user and the emergency worker are not making the same extreme movements as the athlete; and we're often wearing headgear anyway. (My second major concern is what headlamp to use for my CERT emergency response helmet...basically, I feel I have no great options there). 

And yes, I think Bryan nails the explanation: cheap drivers and an uneducated consumer base. For example, I posted about headlamps on another forum I visit, a tool forum populated with mechanics. There was a large interest (and surprise) in all these advanced headlamp options they were unaware of. What these guys use are primitive cheap ringy narrow generic headlamps they find at big box stores. A "good" headlamp to them was an Energizer 6-LED. 

Those who purchased an Icon or a Zebralight or a Saint were blown away and happy as a rat with a gold tooth. The "industrial" base just doesn't understand how vital a piece of gear a good headlamp is (although firefighters do). The Pixa is a start, and a huge improvement for your typical industrial user. 

I recently was visited by a professional electrician, who was crawling around my attic, holding a throw-away 2D in one hand. I was just...stunned; this guy had all this specialty gear, and a terrible light not fit for the task. So I loaned him a Zebra headlamp and he was blown away.

Actually that's how I lost a Zebra; I couldn't bear to take it away from him so I sent him home with it. Same for a plumber who visited, he kept borrowing my H501, saying he'd never seen anything like it. I didn't give that one away because it was my work light, but he got himself one in short order.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with you guys totally on all these points. I'm definitely a recreational user, even for things like bike commuting, and I just won't buy any headlamp that isn't self contained anymore.

However, I do also see the value in a 2xAA light, for the burn time it would give you. I don't think increased output would be an advantage, at least for me, because I find that 90% of my use of my H51w (which is really the only headlamp I ever use anymore, although that may change when I get my ST5-190), is on the low and medium settings. 

The other 10% is at times like when I'm sewing a patch on a pack, or at my workbench and want extra light on the work (my old eyes ain't what they used to be, even with glasses). In those situations, a 2xAA light would certainly be useful, but so far 1xAA has been fine.

By the by, I'll take some pics of my bike helmet set-up tonight and post links for you guys to check them out. The way I've got my H51w mount set up is pretty nice actually, if I do say so myself.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 19, 2011)

When I started looking for a headlamp I initially thought 3 AAA was not so good and that 2 AA's was much better. Then I realized that 3 batteries when using alkaline could help with sag on higher settings and the AAA's could end up with a more streamline headlamp design as well.

With alkaline batteries I didn't really think about cost and didn't care that the 2 AAs have a slightly longer run time than 3 AAAs.

Tonight I went out and bought some lithium AAA batteries and saw that a 4 pack of AAs and a 4 pack of AAAs are the same price but 4 AAs are going to last twice as long as 2 AAAs and at lithium prices that is a valid issue.

It's only a price issue but it is an issue. I think it's ridiculous that AA and AAA are priced the same.

I guess I can ride the fence on this issue. I can see both sides


----------



## Bolster (Jun 19, 2011)

OT: Lithium primary prices are screwy. I bought 8 lithium AAs for +$1 than 4 lithium AAs at Lowe's the other day. Choices were: $11 for 4, or $12 for 8. These are for lights I keep in the car where it gets hot. I'm way OT, sorry. Back to 2AA lights.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 19, 2011)

Bolster said:


> OT: Lithium primary prices are screwy. I bought 8 lithium AAs for +$1 than 4 lithium AAs at Lowe's the other day. Choices were: $11 for 4, or $12 for 8. These are for lights I keep in the car where it gets hot. I'm way OT, sorry. Back to 2AA lights.



Hey, before we get back on topic  did you happen to notice if they had 8 AAA's for $12? I just paid $7 for 4 at Home Depot (Lowe's was just down the street as well).


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 19, 2011)

Just for reference I found this recently:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001SQNY08/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Bolster (Jun 20, 2011)

OK, I'm OT again, 4xAAA at Lowe's was $7. There was no 8xAAA. 

Sorry, sorry, apologies.


----------



## 9watts (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*



Bolster said:


> ...my question is about up-front aka "integrated" 2AA options.
> 
> ... But for me, crawling around in attics and crawlspaces, wearing a helmet already, NON-adapted vision and no way to adapt (due to daylight outside & halogen lights used for work) the longer runtime and brighter light of a headlamp that's 1AA larger in size would be well worth the tradeoff.



I agree completely. Any updates on this front since 2011?


----------



## mobi (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

I think the 18650 lights have muscled out any 2AA lights that may have been on the drawing board. Also, current AA lights can put out hundreds of lumens for close to an hour. I think the inconvenience of switching out a depleted Eneloop for a fresh one after an hour does not outweigh the discomfort of a bulkier battery tube.


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

Spark SD52. A 2-AA headlamp that comes in either cool white or neutral white. It is compact, light weight, nicely engineered, and puts out a good amount of light with good run times. You also have the options for bezels, flood or regular.


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

That is an interesting lamp. Not that I need another!


----------



## tychoseven (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

My first headlamp was a Princeton Tec Matrix (link) circa 1998/1999. At the time, I considered it "the best" headlamp, because it was waterproof and had a much longer runtime than my friends' incan headlamps. Probably put out 20lm, at the most, and had very little throw. I had that Matrix until some time in 2012, when I lost it, and bought a Zebralight. 

I think most people (non-flashaholics) consider the single cell lights advantageous. I still carry two AAs, but now one is a spare. I'd love more runtime on the single-AA headlamps, but if I need more, 18650 is much more light output/runtime for less weight than my old PT.


----------



## dwong (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

Was using my BD Storm last night and thinking of 2 AAA instead for weight...since I use HL for short duration only, work in house or moon hiking etc.


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

2 AAA lights tend to be pretty weak. If you're looking for lighter than the Storm, I'd check out its cousin the BD Spot or the Zebralight H52 series of 1 AA lights.


----------



## RGB_LED (Nov 18, 2014)

+1 for the Spark SD52. Sadly, I don't use it too often but the key reason I bought it was for combination of output and added runtime, as stated by a couple of the responses. And, although it seems bulky, I don't notice it that much when I'm wearing it on my head.

I have to admit that I tend to reach for my ZL H52Fw first.

I also find 2xAA easier than 3xAAA which is not only costlier but you always have one spare battery that you have leftover. Also, for headlamps, I have standardized with AA as my primary battery... Along with one 18650 headlamp since I have also tried to standardize with 18650s for my hand-carried lights.

I sort of feel the same as those who mentioned size and bulk being a contributing factor to using a smaller headlamp and, these days, I can't believe that my first headlamp was a Petzl Zoom with those big lithium batteries and my second was a PrincetonTec Apex that was 4xAA. We have come so far since those days!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dwong (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

Yeah, my friend just pickup a BD Revolt (same 3 AAA as Spot) from REI, was on clr for 28bucks. I will try it out next time.
For HL, I never need anything more the 30-50 lumens on night hike and house works. 



Charles L. said:


> 2 AAA lights tend to be pretty weak. If you're looking for lighter than the Storm, I'd check out its cousin the BD Spot or the Zebralight H52 series of 1 AA lights.


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: But I Want Overkill!*

Revolt rechargeable capability is very nice and that's a good price. It is supposedly a tad heavier than the Spot (listed at 99g, versus 93 for Spot), and is not as bright (110 lumens versus 160), but sounds like it's bright enough to meet your needs. Have you seen the Outdoorgearlabs 2014 headlamp review? It reviews BD Icon, Spot, Storm, Revolt and many others. Unfortunately it doesn't have some of the favorites you'll hear about here like Zebralight, Armytek or Spark.


----------

